# SONY VAIO PCG-GRT816S

## Sharkyzz

Hello,

I'm searching for someone with a Sony vaio PCG-GRT816S

Leave a message if ya do...

You're help will be appreciated!

Sam  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fraris

I have a PGC-GRT896SP .... 

i'm starting installing gentoo in two or three hours  :Smile: 

bye

fraris

----------

## james182

I have a GRT895MP not sure whats different with the 896, but mine works 98% just some keyboard mappings left to set up

 :Smile: 

----------

## Sharkyzz

Which kernel do ya use???

----------

